# Roamio stopped responding to remote and all



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Got 20.4.5 on Friday (3 days ago).

Turned my tv on just now and there was no sound (old problem that apparently regressed in 20.4.5). Did an instant replay and sound came back as usual, but now Roamio Pro stopped responding to remote (other than remote activity light). In addition the TiVo iOS app won't connect locally, only will connect in away mode. I can stream, but not use LAN functions. 

I tried accessing the Roamio from my Premiere and got a spinning circle and then finally the old style SD My Shows screen. I can stream videos that way, but something is definitely off. 

It appears to be recording based on streaming, but I can't interact with the box at all. 

I've seen the UI lock up in the past and it would usually reboot on it's own, but never stop responding to TiVo app locally or simply stop working.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Do you have any other Tivo remotes? You can set another remote to code 0 to control ANY Tivo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It wasn't the remote. I rebooted and it started working again. The box was just hosed. I saw some more problems after it rebooted:

1. A 61 minute recording that finished while the box was stuck, before I rebooted says it's 121 minutes long in My Shows, though it is only 61 minutes when playing. 

2. I rebooted while the box was recording a SP. When it booted up it started recording again as usual, so there were 2 recording. When the "second" record finished it deleted itself. It wasn't in the Recently Deleted Folder. It was like what happens when suggestions are canceled. That is bad.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

A video showing up with 60 nonexistent minutes listed in its run time? Wonder if Daylight Savings ending confused your box.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Don't see why it would considering that's the only recording like that and it happened to happen when the box was non-responsive.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

Had this exact same problem last night too! Been on 20.4.5 since the middle of last week. Same exact scenario with the Roamio suddenly being totally unresponsive to the remote and being unable to connect via my ipad. Orange response light on the Roamio would flash when the remote was used but there was always no result. Checked my Mini and it was able to connect and access tuners on the Roamio but could not access My Shows. Had 3 recordings happening at the time that were all working.

Rebooted the box and Roamio and all has been fine since. It started second recordings of the 3 shows that appeared to all be fine. Will be watching those today so I will see if there are any issues with them and report back. Roamio was still working fine this morning. Very odd. Wonder if its related to 20.4.5?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> It wasn't the remote. I rebooted and it started working again. The box was just hosed. I saw some more problems after it rebooted:
> 
> 1. A 61 minute recording that finished while the box was stuck, before I rebooted says it's 121 minutes long in My Shows, though it is only 61 minutes when playing.
> 
> 2. I rebooted while the box was recording a SP. When it booted up it started recording again as usual, so there were 2 recording. When the "second" record finished it deleted itself. It wasn't in the Recently Deleted Folder. It was like what happens when suggestions are canceled. That is bad.


#2 could be because there was no signal. If a recording completes and it's empty due to lack of signal then it just deletes itself like that. After a reboot it can take a minute for the CableCARD and TA to sync up so the TiVo might have tried to start the recording before they were ready and got an error and just never recovered from it.

The main issue use to happen all the time on the Premiere units. It was related to the TA. If you unplugged the TA the TiVo would usually recover after a minute or two without needing to be rebooted. Perhaps they changed something and accidentally brought back that bug?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> #2 could be because there was no signal. If a recording completes and it's empty due to lack of signal then it just deletes itself like that. After a reboot it can take a minute for the CableCARD and TA to sync up so the TiVo might have tried to start the recording before they were ready and got an error and just never recovered from it.


I don't have a TA so I don't think that's it, plus I checked it out while it was recording and there was a signal.

That issue is less of a problem (for me) than the complete lock up. I've seen the Roamio become unresponsive in the past and when it did, it would reboot on it's own within a minute. In this case the "core" functionality of the box was actually doing what it normally does since recordings were starting and stopping.

The problem was that remote access was completely blocked and the network functionality was wonky since the iOS app couldn't make a direct connection to the box, but could connect via the mind server and local TiVo boxes could access the My Show of the Roamio Pro and stream, but only in the old SD (Series 3) mode. I've never seen the later problem before.

All in all, the box was in a bad state user-wise, but no recordings would have been lost had I not rebooted while a recording was in progress.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Next time it happens try pressing...

"Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - Play - Play"

That will reboot the UI so if it's just the UI that's locked it might get it back up and running without having to reboot the whole box.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

For the two that have experienced this freeze (morac and juvi77) please email your TSN to me at [email protected].

If anyone else has the problem, please do the same.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Next time it happens try pressing...
> 
> "Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - Play - Play"
> 
> That will reboot the UI so if it's just the UI that's locked it might get it back up and running without having to reboot the whole box.


I actually tried that, but it was apparently too far gone as nothing happened.



TiVoMargret said:


> For the two that have experienced this freeze (morac and juvi77) please email your TSN to me at [email protected].


Will do. Thanks.

Edit: I accidentally sent the email without a subject, so if you get an email without a subject, that's from me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Someone recommend checking the History for my "The Blacklist" recording to see why the second part of the recording deleted itself. 

The reason given was "Duplicate", which makes no sense since that's not a deletion reason. That's a reason for not recording.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll send along my TSN also. Watched my recordings last night from when it happened and both were fine. Nothing was deleted accidentally. Recordings were just split into 2 parts from when the reboot took place!


----------



## aryndub (Jun 25, 2009)

In the past 2 days, my Roamio Pro has not responded to remote commands (note: I tried both with Roamio RF remote and Logitech Harmony using IR). I can even walk up to the unit to hit the standby button, the (remote) light flashes and doesnt do anything. The only way to get it to respond is to pull the plug and reboot. As a side note, it does appear that my shows are still being recorded, and even more strange, my Minis are still continuing to get live and recorded TV sent to them.

My Roamio did not freeze up at all prior to newest update (20.4.5c) as far as I can recall.

I'm emailing my TSN to Margret, but the last time I had an issue, she didn't even respond to my email, so I'm not hopeful. Is there any solution yet?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I haven't seen it since my initial post, so I don't know if it's simply a rare occurrence or I'm not triggering it. 

The day before I had the problem, I was exploring Amazon and Vudu a lot, but I haven't used them since I had the problem. I have used YouTube though.


----------



## comedian999 (Dec 5, 2013)

aryndub said:


> In the past 2 days, my Roamio Pro has not responded to remote commands (note: I tried both with Roamio RF remote and Logitech Harmony using IR). I can even walk up to the unit to hit the standby button, the (remote) light flashes and doesnt do anything. The only way to get it to respond is to pull the plug and reboot. As a side note, it does appear that my shows are still being recorded, and even more strange, my Minis are still continuing to get live and recorded TV sent to them.


Had almost the exact same problem this morning with my Harmony Ultimate and Roamio remote. No response from either, standby button flashes the remote button, and a hard reboot was required to fix the problem.

For me, my Mini was *not* receiving programming; I got a 501C error trying to read recorded programming, although I could receive live TV.

Sent my TSN to Margret; we'll see what happens.

This has never happened before... and interestingly, this is one year to the day since I bought and registered my Roamio Pro. It's also one year to the day since one of the great Tivo Service outages. Maybe Cthuhlu just hates TiVo on December 3rd.


----------



## hmelman (Nov 19, 2006)

comedian999 said:


> Had almost the exact same problem this morning with my Harmony Ultimate and Roamio remote. No response from either, standby button flashes the remote button, and a hard reboot was required to fix the problem.
> 
> For me, my Mini was *not* receiving programming; I got a 501C error trying to read recorded programming, although I could receive live TV.


I had this exact thing happen this morning for the first time with my 15 month old 20.4.5c Roamio and 2 week old TiVo Mini. Sent my TSN to Margret; we'll see what happens.

After reboot the Roamio worked ok. It had not recorded a show it should have been but started to after reboot. I watched a couple of things and after 20 minutes it stopped responding again. I was watching a recorded show and the play button brought up an empty progress bar (just the black background, no green bar, no time markings) but other buttons didn't work.


----------



## comedian999 (Dec 5, 2013)

hmelman said:


> I had this exact thing happen this morning for the first time with my 15 month old 20.4.5c Roamio and 2 week old TiVo Mini.


Hmm. I have a month old TiVo Mini. Wonder if that's a common factor?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Just happened to me. Hit the TiVo button, heard the TiVo bong and then nothing. The remote stopped working on my Roamio Basic (Comcast Cable) version 20.4.5c. Had to reboot to fix it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I guess I shouldn't have posted yesterday as the GUI lockup happened to my Roamio Pro again today when I went to use it. Box was completely unresponsive except for the remote activity light flashing. TiVo iOS app would only connect in away mode.

Basically the same symptoms as last time. This is definitely a new problem with 20.4.5 as it didn't happen in older software.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

comedian999 said:


> Hmm. I have a month old TiVo Mini. Wonder if that's a common factor?


Mine locked up this morning. No Mini currently in use.


----------



## MoBoost (Jan 6, 2007)

Trying to deal with the same problem with my Premiere XL. Waiting for a show to finish recording before pulling the plug for a reboot.


----------



## SeattleAl (Jul 19, 2014)

This happened to me within the last hour. Are they still looking for TSN's?


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Just happened to me, as I was sitting down to watch Arrow.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Happened to me tonight as well. Roamio basic with OTA...right around 7:30 CST.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Same here. Happened to me tonight. Roamio Pro.

Would not respond to any remote command, though the light blinked, and the App couldn't find the box.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Keen said:


> Just happened to me, as I was sitting down to watch Arrow.


That's exactly when mine happened (or I noticed it). Coincidence?

Maybe there's something in the signal doing it?


----------



## jbenda (Nov 16, 2007)

Another victim


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Just a suggestion, that has worked for me, on many forms of TiVo lockups:

Disconnect the coax feeding the CATV (or OTA) signal (for just a few seconds), then reconnect it, if the TiVo starts responding again. Do this right at the back of the TiVo (or the other end of that cable, if that is easier for you).

A long while back (and just the other day) I was about to pull all the connections, but started with the coax, and in a couple seconds, the box came back to life. I've found this seems to be a common quick fix for units in any state that results in the remote control being ignored, on TiVo HDs, Premieres, and now my Roamio basics.

Unless you used a wrench to tighten the coax feed (I do), and don't have a wrench right there to loosen it, it can be a real time saver, and the worst that can happen is a recording in progress loses a chunk, for the matter of seconds it takes to reconnect the coax (as opposed to the time it takes for the TiVo, cablecard, and Tuning Adapter to boot and sync).


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Latest victim. My tv was showing a black screen when I turned it on. It would not respond to any commands, not even the standby button on the front of the unit. I had to pull the power and plug it back in.


----------



## BigHat (Jan 25, 2004)

My version of this problem was initially no volume when I turned on my system. Remotes did not control the unit. Could not select Tivo or Live TV, etc. Only solution was to reboot.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Had this happen yesterday as well. Live TV was still playing, remote activity light was still flashing with every button press. Remote still in RF mode. No results. Didn't crash/reboot either as it used to when this would occasionally happen.

Unplugged & plugged back in, everything fine.

TiVo: please give us a physical switch back at some point!!! Even if it is hid away on the back of the unit.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Interesting thread. My remote has become super unresponsive, taking several button hits to make it do anything, but I figured my batteries were just on their last legs even though have not gotten a low battery warning. I wonder if this could be related. I guess I could change the batteries and find out.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

abovethesink said:


> Interesting thread. My remote has become super unresponsive, taking several button hits to make it do anything, but I figured my batteries were just on their last legs even though have not gotten a low battery warning. I wonder if this could be related. I guess I could change the batteries and find out.


Different problem. In this case the unit never responds to the remote until it's rebooted. Your problem sounds more like low battery or interference.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Given the spike of reports, all from yesterday evening, this is looking like another issue with bad data from the Tivo servers messing the box up. Has anyone pulled the Ethernet when the box locked up?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Given the spike of reports, all from yesterday evening, this is looking like another issue with bad data from the Tivo servers messing the box up. Has anyone pulled the Ethernet when the box locked up?


Mine happened yesterday morning. And pulling the ethernet did not return operations (nor did a HDUI reset).


----------



## comedian999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, mine was yesterday morning (or overnight the night before) as well. HDUI reset didn't work.

Since my Mini was responding (albeit not able to get anything from the Roamio Pro except Live TV), I did a server connect from the Mini before I rebooted the Roamio, and it didn't indicate any trouble getting data. Don't know if that information's worth anything.

So far (knock wood), no recurrence of the problem.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

abovethesink said:


> Interesting thread. My remote has become super unresponsive, taking several button hits to make it do anything, but I figured my batteries were just on their last legs even though have not gotten a low battery warning. I wonder if this could be related. I guess I could change the batteries and find out.


Definitely try new batteries, but ...



morac said:


> Different problem. In this case the unit never responds to the remote until it's rebooted. Your problem sounds more like low battery or interference.


This problem is also reminding me of the problem some Series 3 units like my TiVo HD had, where they became reluctant to respond to the remote for no apparent reason. There were suggestions that it was a hardware problem, and I wondered if it could be caused by the power supply to the IR receiver circuitry drifting too low or developing too much ripple. But it also occurred to me that the IR receiver might have to be polled by the software to notice when commands have been received, and if the software got preoccupied with other matters that could also explain the unresponsiveness.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that sent TSNs. Please keep them coming. This one is still mysterious to us, so we are continuing to investigate.

In your email, please include the date/time you pulled the plug to reboot.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope you get a big Christmas bonus.


----------



## SomeoneNew (Jul 22, 2004)

Both my Romio and my Premier XL had the same issue at the same time yesterday. 

Looking forward to hear what caused this.


----------



## Haxx (Feb 25, 2003)

It happened to me too. Last night after work I came home to see it stuck on the same channel I was last watching. I was able to stream the shows to my iPad as I didn't want to reboot it during prime time, while still taping shows. I tried the UI reset and cable disconnect, but neither helped. I rebooted it this morning.

The one thing to note, though maybe it's coincidental. I just tried using the zoom button, cycling through the Panel, Zoom and Full options, but the video doesn't change in any way. I just used the zoom a few days ago, with no problem.

I sent my TSN to Margret last night. My SW version is 20.4.5c-USA-6-840.

One more thing, I think since the last update, every once in a while when I plsy a show I only get the audio and the screen goes blank. I hit left arrow to go back to "My Shows" and then play the show again and then I get the video too.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Haxx said:


> One more thing, I think since the last update, every once in a while when I plsy a show I only get the audio and the screen goes blank. I hit left arrow to go back to "My Shows" and then play the show again and then I get the video too.


What color is on the screen? What color do you have your Tivo set to use for pillarboxing?

I recently had this issue, and I was getting a gray screen, which suggests a Tivo issue.


----------



## Haxx (Feb 25, 2003)

> What color is on the screen? What color do you have your Tivo set to use for pillarboxing?


The screen goes black. My letterbox color is black. I will set it to gray to see if when the screen goes "blank" it's related to this setting. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Pilot20 (Mar 5, 2005)

Same lockup happened to me today. Got up early, turned on the TV to catch some news and the TIVO Basic was totally unresponsive. Had to unplug to reboot and get it going again.


----------



## microbubba (Dec 31, 2006)

Leo_N said:


> Had this happen yesterday as well. Live TV was still playing, remote activity light was still flashing with every button press. Remote still in RF mode. No results. Didn't crash/reboot either as it used to when this would occasionally happen.
> 
> Unplugged & plugged back in, everything fine.
> 
> TiVo: please give us a physical switch back at some point!!! Even if it is hid away on the back of the unit.


Same exact thing here about an hour before this post. Came to the forum to see what's up.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Leo_N said:


> Had this happen yesterday as well. Live TV was still playing, remote activity light was still flashing with every button press. Remote still in RF mode. No results. Didn't crash/reboot either as it used to when this would occasionally happen.
> 
> Unplugged & plugged back in, everything fine.


Ditto about half hour ago. Unplugged/Replug restart fixed the problem.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Happen to me again @5:17 CT.


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Same here. I turned on the TV at around 6:30 and the Roamio stopped responding. I went to the bedroom at 8:45 pm and the same thing happened on a Premiere.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Just happened to me. Turned on the news at 6am, remote worked fine. Went to change the channel at 6:45am, completely unresponsive to remote. Had to cycle power at the plug.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

Just happened to me again (on Premiere XL). Watching TV, been FFing as needed, then all of a sudden, it just stopped responding. Had been at least 5-10 minutes since last invocation. Remote light is flashing as expected. NOTE: At the time of failure, I had just hit the TiVo button. Previous working interactions were with an active recording and FF. My goal was to switch programs when it failed.


I tried the Thumbs up, down, play play. No visible signs that anything happened.
I tried the Tivo Android app, but it won't login on WiFi. Turn off WiFi and it connects to Tivo central just fine. WiFi back on, and the app won't complete the login process again.
Tried pyTivo, it pulled a show listing and showed the active recordings. Looked to be accurate.
Tried kmttg to get Info. Failed.
Tried to pull ToDo list. Failed.
Tried to Update Channels. Failed.
Tried to send a remote control code. Failed.
Tried to pull program listings. Worked.

Some command and control is still operating inside. I'll wait a few hours, check it again, and if it remains dead, will reboot it.

EDIT: Waited 3+ hours. No programs are currently recording. TiVo is still unresponsive. Rebooted. Problem resolved..... until next time. kmttg works. TiVo app now logs in and controls the device.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bantar said:


> Some command and control is still operating inside. I'll wait a few hours, check it again, and if it remains dead, will reboot it.


From what I can tell when this happens the box doesn't respond to the following:


Remote control
Network remote control
LAN Network traffic using the newer Premiere/Roamio MRS and commands - basically any feature that's not also available on Series 3 boxes. This also affects the mobile app in local mode.

What does work:


Old MRV network traffic - SD My Shows, etc.
WAN Mind Network traffic - This allows using the the mobile app in away mode.
Mobile app Streaming - away mode only


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Just happened today to me too on Roamio! This is the first time for me.....


----------



## shippy1973 (Oct 11, 2003)

This happened today to me. 

Did not respond to the remote but it was receiving the signal. No channel change, guide, nothing. Mini would show live TV only. No access to anything else. Also got the C501 error on the Mini. Thought it might be a network error maybe at this point somehow. 

First thing I did was unplug my Ethernet cable on the Roamio and BAM! guide popped up and everything was functioning as normal again. I plugged it back in, ran some network tests and everything was as normal. No reboot required. YMMV


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had my Roamio do this last night. The interface wouldn't work. Remote blinks but does nothing, shows kept recording, etc.

The only thing I had done different than normal yesterday was stream shows to a new iPad that I just got yesterday. I hadn't used the TiVo app at all in over a month before yesterday. I was streaming both from the Roamio and from a Premiere Elite connected to the Roamio via MoCA.

I have no idea if the streaming had anything to do with the freezing, but I find it odd that the same night I play a bunch of shows through the stream portion of the Roamio, the thing locks me out like that.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

All is well now after reboot... I wonder what happened???


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Same here. Wife just txt'ed. No response to remote.


----------



## MoBoost (Jan 6, 2007)

Today is the second time this has happened with my Premeire. Reboot seems to alleviate the problem.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

weird, had the same thing happen on my roam this morning. reboot fixed it


----------



## BobbyWDC (Mar 28, 2005)

This happened to me for the very first time, also yesterday. I can't pinpoint when it stopped taking remote input because I was out all day, but when I returned home at 7:30pm Wednesday night, I had a live signal working fine through my Roamio Pro, but it wouldn't respond to any remote signal (although the light would flash on the front of the box, so it was aware the remote was being pressed). My first thought was that it was related to the remote's ID code (I have 3 TiVos and 3 remotes, all set to different codes). But I thought the easiest thing to try was a reboot, so I yanked the plug, plugged it back in, and everything was fine again after the reboot.

Now that I've read this thread, I'll try disconnecting the cable in and the Ethernet before a reboot if it happens again.

It's pretty clear that this isn't happening at random times. It's happening on VERY SPECIFIC DAYS. I don't know what that means, but it clearly means something.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

BobbyWDC said:


> This happened to me for the very first time, also yesterday. I can't pinpoint when it stopped taking remote input because I was out all day, but when I returned home at 7:30pm Wednesday night, I had a live signal working fine through my Roamio, but it wouldn't respond to any remote signal (although the light would flash on the front of the box, so it was aware the remote was being pressed). My first thought was that it was related to the remote's ID code (I have 3 TiVos and 3 remotes, all set to different codes). But I thought the easiest thing to try was a reboot, so I yanked the plug, plugged it back in, and everything was fine again after the reboot.
> 
> Now that I've read this thread, I'll try disconnecting the cable in and the Ethernet before a reboot if it happens again.
> 
> It's pretty clear that this isn't happening at random times. It's happening on VERY SPECIFIC DAYS. I don't know what that means, but it clearly means something.


This also happened to me yesterday when I got home from work. Had live TV and yellow light would go on when pressing the remote but it would not respond or do anything. Had to pull the plug. Only on my Roamio Plus though. Others seem unaffected. It has happened twice now since the 20.4.5 update.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

One more victim here -- happened to my wife yesterday. First time we have seen this issue.

The Tivo was playing live TV, and recording one show. No response to any remote button (other than LEDs blinking on the front panel), and no response from the Tivo iPhone app.

Recovered by cycling power.


----------



## alarson83 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just got home and this happened to me just now. Pulling coax connection made it start responding again without having to restart.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

My wife messaged me two days ago with this same issue "Bad news: Tivo Not responding."

I messaged her back, "Reboot." that did the trick.


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

Happened the night of 1/21, first time. Had to reboot the Roamio. It was showing CBS, but would not respond to anything.

Found out after reboot that the wife was watching via the Mini while working out and it messed her up, so streaming was up, but not the main unit.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Another instance here a couple of days here. Both the Harmony remote (which uses IR) and the RF TiVo remote got the expected orange light, but otherwise no response. Just gave up and pulled the plug, and, like others have reported, everything is fine.

Good to know about pulling the Ethernet plug, in case it happens again. TiVo seems to have a lot of issues recently with networking bugs locking up the system. I seem to recall that there was an issue a few months back where sometimes a TiVo wouldn't even boot until the Ethernet plug was pulled.


----------



## shippy1973 (Oct 11, 2003)

shippy1973 said:


> This happened today to me.
> 
> Did not respond to the remote but it was receiving the signal. No channel change, guide, nothing. Mini would show live TV only. No access to anything else. Also got the C501 error on the Mini. Thought it might be a network error maybe at this point somehow.
> 
> First thing I did was unplug my Ethernet cable on the Roamio and BAM! guide popped up and everything was functioning as normal again. I plugged it back in, ran some network tests and everything was as normal. No reboot required. YMMV


Second occurrence of this happened tonight. No other issues since my original post about it in January. I tried to pull the Ethernet cable like I did the last time and the Tivo rebooted itself instead of snapping out of its funk. Working fine since it rebooted though. Just a little weird.... Guess I will just keep an eye on it


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

shippy1973 said:


> Second occurrence of this happened tonight. No other issues since my original post about it in January. I tried to pull the Ethernet cable like I did the last time and the Tivo rebooted itself instead of snapping out of its funk. Working fine since it rebooted though. Just a little weird.... Guess I will just keep an eye on it


Think this just happened to me tonight. Turned on TV and receiver, live TV playing fine. TiVo wouldn't respond to anything. Lights on TiVo responded to remote clicks fine. Went to press the green power button to put it roamio plus into standby.....didn't go into it right away, then after 15 seconds the roamio restarted. Been ok since.

-Kevin


----------



## tamooreindy (Aug 16, 2007)

I am having the same problem. Screen freezes for no apparent reason. Remote doesn't work except to cause orange light to blink. Disconnecting the antenna while unit is stuck has no effect. Disconnecting the ethernet cable has no effect either. After a few minutes the unit reboots and is fine. But the same thing repeats again within less than an hour or two.

Roamio connected to OTA antenna. Moca Network to Tivo Mini. I just received this refurbished unit this week in exchange for a 5 month old Roamio (plus $50) that was doing the same thing.

Has anyone found any solution to this?


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

This has happened to me something like 6 times now. Only on one of my two Roamios. Just found this thread so will be sure to try coax/Ethernet fixes next time. Always seems to be during a recording and I get 2 recordings. Not the same show eachbtime. Since this occurs far apart in time, I can't recollect other constants, if they exist.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

I just experienced this problem for the 1st time. I had the Roamio paused on a recording and got sidetracked doing other things. When I came back, it was over an hour later, still paused on the recording, but it wouldn't respond to the remote at all.

I power cycled it. After it came back up, I looked at Account & System Info, and it was missing a whole bunch of data that's normally there. Recording capacity, free disk space, MBT, and other info I don't remember were all blank. It also had a C133 network error, so I went into Network to check it, it froze on "please wait...", and wouldn't respond to the remote. After many minutes, it restarted on it's own a 2nd time. Now it seems fine and System Info has all the data filled in.

It seems like the Roamio got into a really bad state somehow, but I don't know what caused it.


----------



## rvtivo (Sep 14, 2004)

was anyone able to find a fix for this issue? my roamio seems to become unresponsive to the remote inputs (but still blinks as they are received) more frequently these days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rvtivo said:


> was anyone able to find a fix for this issue? my roamio seems to become unresponsive to the remote inputs (but still blinks as they are received) more frequently these days.


Is the remote in IR or RF mode? If RF, next time it doesn't respond, check the LED and see if its red or amber.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

This has happened to me a couple times and I just puled the plug, but I got home tonight and it has a bunch of recordings going so I decided to play around.


One observation I haven't seen elsewhere in this thread is that if i press the "clear" button it briefly pops up the time bar which shows up like a recording - the left side of the bar has the TiVo logo and it goes up to 1hr. Below the bar it shows paused at 59 min. However, it is clearly showing Live TV on a channel that is not recording (and the time was xx:34 at this point).
As noted earlier, "zoom" button cycles through the modes and "up" cycles through resolutions. No other buttons have any effect.
Pulling the HDMI cable and ethernet cable did nothing. I have it set up to bridge MoCA/Ethernet but don't want to pull the coax since it will mess up the recordings (also it's a PITA).
Streaming to phone or Tivo mini seems fine.
Using the android app, I tried going to a different channel in the guide and selecting watch -> on TV. THe first time, that had no effect. The second time the app displayed "updating" and spun forever until I killed it.
Also on the android app, I selected the current channel, watch -> on phone. This started a recording and started streaming. Then I stopped streaming and it prompted me to delete the video, which I did. The TV playback "dropped out" very briefly but then it was back in the same state


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

todd_j_derr said:


> This has happened to me a couple times and I just puled the plug, but I got home tonight and it has a bunch of recordings going so I decided to play around.
> 
> 
> One observation I haven't seen elsewhere in this thread is that if i press the "clear" button it briefly pops up the time bar which shows up like a recording - the left side of the bar has the TiVo logo and it goes up to 1hr. Below the bar it shows paused at 59 min. However, it is clearly showing Live TV on a channel that is not recording (and the time was xx:34 at this point).
> ...


Have you tried resetting the HD UI ((Thumbs down, Thumbs up, play, play)?

Scott


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

I didn't try that. When my recordings were done I pulled both coax and ethernet to no avail. I pulled the power and it was installing an update for a long time (~30 min, including 1 reboot) which worried me a bit. When it came back it definitely had a software update, I got a message about screen reader, etc., and it was fine.


----------



## MeisterBiz (5 mo ago)

Currently experiencing the same problem, "roamio does not accept remote commands". I've tried several reboots (pulling plug). I've tried 2 separate remotes. Unable to control the Roamio in any way other than pulling the plug and rebooting.


----------

